# Small space living



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I was watching The National last night and sa a segment on 'small space living' and how it is being more and more popular now a days. Someone on that segment IIRC is a real estate agent (I think but I could be wrong on her job) with a ~300sq ft. area and anoth guy with a ~500sq ft. with his girlfriend there.

This got me checking on some of the sites mentioned in the segment but I can't find the paper I wrote them on so I ended up googling instead.

http://weburbanist.com/2008/01/30/3...from-garbage-trucks-to-portable-living-rooms/

http://smallspaceliving.blogspot.com/2009/01/more-small-space-portable-living-little.html

That got me thinking on heating up the place for less using thermo-syphoning like this.
http://sites.google.com/site/brianshomebrewsolar/

There is a guy in Newfoundland that makes the pop can heater systems commercially using pop cans for IIRC ~$1000 a unit and being sold to commercial and residential setups. Granted that guys setup is more slick looking but uses the same setup AFAIK for the DIY's I've seen. Combine that with a rocket stove mass heater and you got a pretty good setup on the heating with less fuel used.

http://www.cansolair.com/index.php ;; Ok almost $3000 then what I thoguht above.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

We in NA are obsessed with space. Realistically, how much of you house do you really use? The more space, the more it costs to heat and cool, clean...and property tax. We want space enough to stretch out and relax and to do any work we need to, but beyond that it's just space.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

We need quite a bit of space for fish tanks tho  I just need a basement for my fish room, big bedroom and big living room since I usually have quite a few people over.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Agreed 100% with Riceburner and Philip...I guess it all depends on our lifestyle.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

IMHO....the bottom line is based upon your net disposable income.
a greater net income = greater range of choices + lifestyle.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

ynot said:


> IMHO....the bottom line is based upon your net disposable income.
> a greater net income = greater range of choices + lifestyle.


Hmmm... It's true that it often does come down to net income.
I am really horrible, I am sooo obsess with space.

I used to live in a small basement. I slept on the sofa (it's not even a sofa bed), and around me is the tv, fridge, sink, oven, and a small table. I hated it.

My home is much better now though. I finally have my own bedroom (privacy! lol). I'll probably lose it if I have to go back and live in a cluttered space.

If I get my way, I want a space for eeeeeeverything! A space for work. A space to relax. A space for comfort/fun/daydream~~~

In addition to washroom, kitchen, and living room, I'd want:
- A room for books, the desk, computer, craft table and materials. 
- A bedroom for _just_ the bed, clothes, and make up table - and of course a small fish tank somewhere near my bed^^
- (This is a dream room of mine) A room to display all gifts (omgosh I recieved + collected so many figurines and stuff animal over the years), artworks, collage of photographs all over the walls - a room that I can just paint, decorate, or do whatever I want to it without a care for style, simplicity, blah blah blah. Heh! I'm such a kid . Lol, I just gave you a tour around the la la land of mine... at 5am in the morning... 

Realistically... I won't get my way. lol 
So, I guess a bachelor unit (one bedroom, living room, etc) will very likely have to do >.<

~ Jen


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lifetime-15146-x-8146-garden-shed/943034

Interesting 15' x 8' for less then $2000. Niice...add on 1-3acres of land and you've got yourself a nice setup. Add another larger modular atachment and bam not bad. Smaller space to heat up and space to store your kit.

IT's like what? $600-700/month for a bedroom room for rent? Chapest land is about $1000/acre granted that rock bottom price is further away and more cost per acre gets you closer to the city.

The amount in savings in heating, larger house costs, etc you can totally bank it all. Heck greenhouse the rest of the land and can half the food and youve been good over the winter and lazy days not wanting to cook.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Why not consider shipping containers?

http://weburbanist.com/2008/05/26/cargo-container-homes-and-offices/

http://www.storagesystems.ca/products.htm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about you, but I'd rather live in a tiny apartment downtown than in a tiny shed in the middle of nowhere.

In 600 sqft, I do just fine - 100g reef system, 35g frag system, and 25g of FW tanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Enjoy the space guys. You are living in the 2nd biggest country in the world with a total population (34 million) that is slightly more than those who live in Tokyo (32 million).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Enjoy the space guys. You are living in the 2nd biggest country in the world with a total population (34 million) that is slightly more than those who live in Tokyo (32 million).


If we keep bumping out like 4-6kids a family I wonder how long before all the woodland would be chopped down for housing?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweetthis is in the T.O

http://www.thelittlehouse.ca/page.aspx


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

for me, when i grow up and start having a stable income, i just need a small house BUT it needs to have a backyard for my pond!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

!

Nice little cozy place.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> !
> 
> Nice little cozy place.


pretty cool. and when you're bored, drive it to another local.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to live in a 425 sq ft bachelor. I need at least a bedroom, huge walk in closet/space for wardrobes, and a study space for computers and fish tanks and maybe guests. And a big kitchen to entertain 
I don't do well in small spaces. Plus when you get into an argument with your SO, there's nowhere to cool off. So ideally we would need a house!

Oh oh I also agree with the notion: if I'm living in a small space, it better be downtown!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Check this out guys! So cool!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

archgop said:


> Check this out guys! So cool!


now that's cool. I was last in HK back in the late 80s. I'm sure space is even at more of a premium now. We're just spoiled for how much living space we have.


----------

